# Attempting to educate.



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I had previously made a recommendation for this years stocking of our .4 acre pond. And again I get questioned. Here is the exchange, fact check it for me.

The stocking is Tilipia, redears and catfish. 

From me:


> Don't forget to add 30/ 9-12 inch channel catfish to the order


From the president:



> How much is that? We are spending a lot of money this year on fish that seem of secondary status?


From me in yet another attempt to educate, _*AGAIN!*_



> 1.95 each. Actually none of the stocking is secondary fish.
> 
> The Tilapia clean out the algae and eat the detritus layer. They are often used in catfish ponds to consume the fish waste. Also the are used in many sewage plants in warmer areas to control algae in settling ponds. They also consume blue/green algae. They are prolific spawners and provide a great deal of feed to bass. This late fall, when the water cools they will become lethargic. The Bass will get a very large feed before going into winter. The larger ones either are dipped out as they fin on the surface, or are caught. They will not survive the winter. They should be released up until September, and removed at will after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Seems like a lot of catfish for a 04 acre pond.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I believe he means the lake is just under a half acre. 30 would be about right.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

ClickerCrazy said:


> I believe he means the lake is just under a half acre. 30 would be about right.


.4 almost exactly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of catfish unless the members are going to harvest them. They're great for fillets so if their purpose will be put and take...with the intent to take them all by the end of next year, they should be fine. I wouldn't put as much weight on the "cleaning" aspect of the channels as you did (if they were great cleaners why would tilapia be needed to clean up after them?) and as they grow, they will move above the bass in predator status.

I would think hybrid stripers may be more appealing to club members but they cost a little more and will not overgrow and overeat the pond.

3" to 7" isn't good growth on redears for two years so I would skip adding more. Bluegill may be a better use of funds, especially if stocking wipers is considered. Redears can be tougher to catch than bluegills, bluegills produce more forage and they're fun/easy for kids to catch. 

This is tough because lots of people have different priorities, I'm playing the devil's advocate a bit too.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Garryc, maybe it&#8217;s time you&#8217;re no longer involved with the pond discussions/decisions in this club? Seems like a lot of sour grapes to me. Just because they don&#8217;t agree with everything you suggest, doesn&#8217;t make them idiots. Maybe I&#8217;m reading it wrong, but that&#8217;s what your posts sound like to me.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Garryc, maybe its time youre no longer involved with the pond discussions/decisions in this club? Seems like a lot of sour grapes to me. Just because they dont agree with everything you suggest, doesnt make them idiots. Maybe Im reading it wrong, but thats what your posts sound like to me.



I did! And building and lands doesn't want to deal with it. So who do they come to?


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like a lot of catfish unless the members are going to harvest them.



I don't know about the "they" but do know about the "The". I will transfer them starting next late summer and early fall. Transfer to directly between the corn on the cob and the hush puppies.


----------

